# Can I give a pg doe Banamine



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

four yr old Saanan is limping pretty badly this morning.. feet look good, checked bones and can't feel anything broken.. but she does not want to put weight on it.. She is pregnant.. 
Barb


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes you can.

For something like this, I would give her 1/2 doses, 12 hours apart.

Please check for ketosis - heavily bred animals will start limping sometimes from this. Like walking on egg shells. Check to see if it looks like the flesh has melted away from her back bone. Another "sign" of early/mid ketosis.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

You absolutely can. My friend nursed a pregnant doe through listeriosis with banamine and penicillin and she lived to deliver healthy twins 

I treated a doe with with an injured front tendon while she was about 3 or 4 months pregnant with banamine... I gave about 1 cc daily for a week.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

wheytogosaanens said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> For something like this, I would give her 1/2 doses, 12 hours apart.
> 
> Please check for ketosis - heavily bred animals will start limping sometimes from this. Like walking on egg shells. Check to see if it looks like the flesh has melted away from her back bone. Another "sign" of early/mid ketosis.


Good to know. Thanks, Camille.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, she is not heavily bred... Was bred On Oct 31, but will write this down.. It was nice out yesterday here and I seen them running in their pasture and playing.. She is a big playful baby sometimes..


----------



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

I would certainly think it'd be ok. A few yrs ago, we had a chubby mini donkey get into the goat hay, which was some 22% protein tested. She was about 2/3 thru her pregnancy (12 months on a donk) and she had to be on banamine for almost 3 weeks. She foundered terribly and we could only get her up 2x a day to drink and move around for 5 minutes. Her foal arrived healthy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

She is still limping pretty badly tonite... its her right front leg, there is no swelling, no heat.. checked her feet again really good and they are fine.. she injured herself when she was a young doeling the same way.. I am starting her on banamine tonite, but only 1/ cc... she weighs a good 160 to 170 pds, she is a big doe..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

1cc every 12 hours is not going to hurt her at that weight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone, she is better tonite..been giving her 1 cc twice a day.. will give her more tomorrow and see how it goes..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad she's on the mend, Barb.


----------

